# J W Benson pocket watch



## mrbadexample (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello,

I've joined the forum to ask if anyone might be able to give me more information on this pocket watch please?

Hopefully this link will work: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1RfLGc-6ZLc4tuMZyWmljOAVYAWRQCDts

Any comment or information welcome.

Thanks,

MBE


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, well its a nice 18ct Gold pocket watch from the well respected maker JW Benson. The lever movement does not have a fusee, just a standard mainspring, and from the looks of it in the video it needs a clean and an oil as the oils do dry up after time, the movement balance should be spinning very fast.

Welcome to the forum!! :rltrlt:


----------



## mrbadexample (Dec 27, 2018)

Thank you. 

What's a fusee please?

Can you tell me anything more, like how old it is etc? Is it a good make? I'm intrigued by the little numbers etc scratched inside the case - what do they mean?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

A Fusee is a device where the mainspring power is evenly distributed via a chain

You should be able to get the age from the gold hallmarks and look at the date letter

JW Benson is a good solid make and to quote a football expression is top of league one

The numbers scratched inside the case are from previous repairers, so the 1/50 mark i presume would be when it was serviced first month of 1950

Hope that helps


----------



## mrbadexample (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks. 

Is there some reason the repairers mark the inside of the case? It strikes me that 100 years ago people wouldn't bat an eyelid over it, but these days you'd get someone complaining it had been damaged. 

The hallmarks give the date as 1860, if I've Googled it correctly. That's a bit older than I expected.

I don't know what to do with it - it has come down through the family (the chain went in another direction and has long since been sold I think) so I'd be reluctant to part with it. It's beautiful, but not really my thing. So it sits in a drawer, it never gets used, it never gets wound, nobody plays with it. I think that's a shame.

Do you know what I'd be looking at to have it serviced?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

mrbadexample said:


> So it sits in a drawer, it never gets used, it never gets wound, nobody plays with it. I think that's a shame.


 I know what you mean, but... I've got several pocket watches from various sources. They're on display in the house as things of beauty and representative of some family connection, a bit of our collective history. I might get one out for someone to look at, but anyone playing with it is going to get their wrist slapped.

Be careful with servicing and repairs. If you don't know who the local jeweller is going to send it to, it might end up with someone who hasn't a clue about antique watches.


----------

